# looking at older models



## sonic_W (Sep 2, 2008)

I have leads on two older used litespeed frames. One is a '99 Tuscany, the other a '00 Classic. Which one would be more ideal for riding long distances? Is one model "racier" than the other?

How are the riding characteristics different for the two models? Which one, if any would fit wider (28ish) tires?


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

The Classic has a slightly longer wheelbase, so it should be better for longer rides. The Tuscany was always marketed as race bike and the Classic was an "everything " bike.


----------



## New_World_Man (Feb 12, 2007)

The Tuscany also has curved seat stays which I believe are designed for a more comfortable ride. The Classic has straight tubed seat stays which can be more jarring.


----------



## MEisen2000 (Apr 18, 2003)

'00 Litespeed rider here, I bought this bike as a bare frame pro-formed from a shop I 
worked at a while back. Took my time building it up with primo (of the day) stuff. I totally
love the bike! I have ridden it in everything from road races, hillclimbs, time trials and even an ironman. I never felt outclassed on it and it is remarkable resilent. Basically feels like the best steel I have ever ridden. Geometry is still pretty mild, at least coming from a crit bike it feels so


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

I've a '99 Classic.
I've had it since '99 when I bought it directly from the factory while it was in MA. 
It is a great frame and rides very well.


----------

